# Seitlicher Screenshot?



## gmspace (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

Weiss evtl. wer von euch, wie man einen "seitlichen Screenshot", bzw. diesen Effekt wie er hier:



in Photoshop/mit anderen Programmen hinbekommt?

Grüße


----------



## ikosaeder (9. Oktober 2012)

Mit einer Digitalkamera den Bildschirm fotografieren und dann mit Unschärfefilter bearbeiten?


----------



## smileyml (9. Oktober 2012)

Oder einen normalen Screenshot perspektivisch verzerren und entsprechend Unschärfe hinzufügen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
du kannst eine nScreenshot nehmen und diesen in eine 3D-Postkarte umwandeln und entsprechend mit dem 3D-Werkzeug positionieren.
Hier rate ich dir zu einem Smartobject da du dann hinterher noch die „Textur“ ohne Verzerrung bearbeiten kannst.
Die Unschärfe kannst du per Gaußenweichzeichner-Filter erzeugen. Um nach dem Filter wieder eine Schärfentiefe zu bekommen erzeuge eine ovale Auswahl mit weicher Kante und verwende diese um den Filter zu maskieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Friedrisch (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
das Bild, dass du gepostet hast sieht ziemlich nach einem Foto aus und nicht nach einem Screenshot. Das Foto könnte sogar ganz unbearbeitet sein, wenn es richtig aufgenommen wurde. Ansonsten kann man einen solchen Effekt natürlich auch mit einem Screenshot hinbekommen. Das geht mit Photoshop oder Gimp recht schnell. Ich glaube aber, dass du dann länger daran sitzt als wenn du es mit einer Kamera machst.


----------

